# original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?



## blackmaba (15. Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Bis jetzt hatten wir bei uns im garten immer einen kleinen Teich aus einer festen Form.
Jetzt haben mein Bruder und ich endlich unsere Eltern überredet, das wir im Garten einen neuen Teich anlegen dürfen. Es soll ein Fischteich werden mit ca 4000Litern.
Jetzt meine Frage an euch, die ihr schon viel Erfahrung mit Teichen habt.
Wie sieht das mit der Teichfolie aus? Muss man eine Teichfolie ausm Fachhandel nehmen oder reicht eine aus dem Baumarkt? Und wenn man eine Teichfolie nehmen soll, welche dicke soll diese haben? 0,5  0,8  1,0 etc?
Was ist eigendlich der Vorteil von einer Teichfolie zur robusten Folie aus dem Baumarkt?
Das ein vernünftiges Vlies auf alle Fälle drunter muss, ist mir bekannt, oder gibt es da auch kostengünstigere Alternativen?

Danke für eure Hilfe,

Lieben Gruß,

blackmamba


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Hallo schwarze Mamba, 
man meint immer der Fachhandel ist teurer als der Baumarkt. 
Dies mag stimmen, wenn ich die preiswerte 0,5mm Aktionsfolie fuer 1,99 Euro je qm aus der Werbung betrachtet. Ich habe aber bei hochwertigen Folien (EPDM) genau die Gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. 
Da war der hiesige M......kauf um etliches teurer als ein als eher hochpreisig alt eingesessenes Gartengeschäft. Wenn Du bei ein und dem selben Händler regelmäßig und/oder größere Mengen kaufst bekommst Du teilweise als Stammkunde mal was ausser der Reihe oder auf nachfrage auch mal nen noch besseren Preis bei größeren Mengen. 

Noch etwas günstiger sind nur einige Versender aus dem Internet gewesen. Allerdings muss man da Versandkosten bedenken und man hat im Zweifel keinen Ansprechpartner vor Ort, wenn es mal Probleme gibt. 
Auch wenn man heutzutage nie 100 % Gewissheit hat, so kann man bei einem langjährigen Geschäft vor Ort auch davon ausgehen, das dort später noch jemand zu erreichen ist, bei vielen Internethändlern hab ich da eher Zweifel. 

Lieber ein paar cent mehr ausgeben aber auf Seriosität achten und nicht nur Preise sondern auch Qualitäten vergleichen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## herbi (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Hallo,...

die Folie vom Baumarkt kannste nehmen,...sollte mind.1,5mm haben,...als kostengünstiges Flies empfehle ich dir Teppichreste,...!!!!

Aber auch das Flies aus dem Baumarkt ist gut,....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Also hier im O...i verkaufen die nur Heissnerfolien. Und ab und an sind die auch mal im Angebot 



> Was ist eigendlich der Vorteil von einer Teichfolie zur robusten Folie aus dem Baumarkt?


Kannst ruhig Folie im Baumarkt kaufen, Teichfolie natürlich, keine Abdeckplane oder so etwas. Min. 1 mm solltest du aber schon nehmen 


@herbi: Alte Teppiche sollte man nicht nehmen weil die sich nach einiger Zeit auflösen und schwups ist der Schutz verschwunden.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*



herbi schrieb:


> ...als kostengünstiges Flies empfehle ich dir Teppichreste,...!!!!
> ,....



Das Kann gut gehen muss es aber nicht. 
Keiner weiß doch genau aus was für Bestandteilen sein alter Teppichboden besteht, mit was für Chemikalien die Fasern behandewlt sind usw... 

Wir reden von Biotop und legen dann unter Umständen nur um ein paar Euro zu sparen den Boden belastendes Material darunter. Chemiker können vielleicht auch noch was zu Weichmacherwanderungen etc. erzählen. 

Früher gabs z.B. auch die offizielle Empfehlung Laminat auf den alten Teppichboden zu legen, da es hier und da Probleme gab verstösst das heute gegen die Regeln des Fachs (auch wenns hier und da noch gemacht wird). 

No risk no fun ? Im Zweifelsfall macht man aus dem Bioptop ein Biotod. 
Ich hab schon beim Buddeln vom Teichloch so allerhand verbuddeltes gefunden und werde bei mir jedenfalls ein geeignetes Geovlies einsetzen. 

Bei den Folien gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede und die Dicke allein sagt nicht alles aus. Billigfolien haben oft einen sehr hohen Anteil an schlechteren recycelten Materialien. Im Zweifel ist man bei einer Markenfolie immer auf der sichereren Seite gegenüber einem No Name Produkt zweifelhafter Herkunft. Ich bin ja Fan von EPDM Folie, aber für kleine Teiche tut es sicher auch gute PVC Folie. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## karsten. (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Hallo blackmamba

mein Name ist Karsten

schau mal hier 

so Beitrag 1-5 

meine dünne schwarze Baumarktfolie  war nach ein paar Jahren hart wie Blech
während die grüne Markenfolie weich wie am ersten Tag war

Armierung und Struktur braucht kein Mensch
in schwarzer Folie lässt sich auch besser Regenerat "verstecken"

1mm sollte es schon sein 
schön ist eine Herstellergarantie
am Besten selbst beim Hersteller kaufen

zu den Folien stecken in den Tiefen des Forums auch jede Menge Input

mfG


----------



## renne40 (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Hallo scwarze Schlange!!
Kann dir nur EPDM-Folie empfehlen!!
Siehe:geaplan.de
LG Rainer


----------



## herbi (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

@ uwe...



> Alte Teppiche sollte man nicht nehmen weil die sich nach einiger Zeit auflösen und schwups ist der Schutz verschwunden.



meinst,....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Ja, kann passieren. Oder das was Wuzzel schrieb

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5


----------



## Christine (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*



herbi schrieb:


> @ uwe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja, schon mal einen alten Teppichboden rausgerissen? Das kann eine ziemlich bröselige Angelegenheit werden. Da sind so energische kleine Baum- und Buschwurzeln in nullkommanix durch.


----------



## herbi (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

@ uwe,...

wie du/ihr(wuzzel) meint,....


....ich würde dann Flies aus reinen Naturfaserstoffen nehmen,....so das die __ Würmer und Co mehr vom Leben haben,...!


----------



## Redlisch (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Hallo,

also ich finde in der Qualität sind deutliche Unterschiede zu merken.

Meine beiden 2tsd Liter Becken nach dem Filter habe ich mit Baumarktfolie und Fliess gemacht. Da von Fliess zu sprechen fand ich eher eine Frechheit, sah eher aus wie grob gewebter Stoff und kann höchstens als Alibifunktion dienen. Auch wenn ich die Folie anfasse, merke ich deutliche Unterschiede zur NG Folie. Auch nach 2 Jahren ist die NG Folie (habe noch stücke in direkter Sonne rumliegen) geschmeidig wie am ersten Tag, die BM Folie hat schon nach einem Jahr etwas an ihrer Flexibilität eingebüsst.

Also für Teich oder Filterteich würde ich schon auf hochwertigere Folie setzen und auch beim Fliess nicht auf den Cent schauen. Bei 4000l sind das eh nur ein paar Euro.



> Es soll ein Fischteich werden



Naja bei 4000l aber nur wenige kleine Fischchen, gelle !

Axel


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Herbie, 

sind deine Empfehlungen jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint ? 

Also ich würde keine Naturfasern empfehlen, weil die sich ruck zuck zersetzen. 
Geeignete Geovliese die Grundwasser und Erdreich nicht gefährden und Dauerhaft die Folie schützen sind sicher die bessere Wahl. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*



herbi schrieb:


> ....ich würde dann Flies aus reinen Naturfaserstoffen nehmen,....so das die __ Würmer und Co mehr vom Leben haben,...!



Weil sie dann mehr zu fressen haben ????

Lieber Herbi, das wolltest Du bestimmt anders formulieren.


----------



## herbi (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Hallo (absichtlich keine pers. Anrede),...

ohne hier irgend jemanden auf den Slips zu treten,...möchte ich behaupten das man eine Fragestellung wie sie im Eingangsthead gestellt war,...durchaus zerreden kann,....!!!

Es war die Frage nach "billigen" Alternativen,....ich selber habe vor meinem Koiteich ,...einen "normalen" Gartenteich gehabt,....ja ,....8 Jahre lang,....!!!

Und dort wurde als Flies "normaler" Teppichboden verwendet,....als ich dann umbaute,....kam natürlich der alte Teppich zum Vorschein,...und,.......er sah aus wie an dem Tag als ich ihn reinlegte,.....!!!

Und stell dir vor ,...die Wasserwerke merkten in den ganzen 8 Jahren,...keine Verunreinigungen,....des Grundwassers( durch Weichmacher meines Teppichs!),......!!!! Auch die Foliebereiche die in berührung mit dem "Weichmacherbelasteten" Material(Teppich) kamen, waren so wie am ersten Tag,....!!!?? Ich fand auch Regenwürmer,....zum Fischen die ganzen langen Jahre,....

Das zerbröseln eines Teppichs im Wohnbereich, ist ganz einfach zu erklären,....leg du/ihr dich/euch mal Jahrelang in die Fußgängerzone und jeder trampelt über dich,....!!!

Also ich habe meine Erfahrungen dargelegt,...und möchte auch behaupten das ich genug Lehrgeld, im Teichbau, bezahlt habe,...!!Nun wollte ich der "scharzen Mamba" einen echten billigen Tipp geben,....und werde in die Seile getrieben,...! 

Leute,...man kann ein Hobby auch übertreiben,....wenn ich lese "Geofliese" ( habe ich noch nie gehört,...( is auch wurscht!)),...ich werde auch beim nächsten Umbau oder wenn mich einer frägt,wie er seinen Teich bauen soll..."alte Teppichreste" empfehlen,...!!

*Aber ich werde auch niemanden in Frage stellen,...warum er jetzt das teuere empfiehlt,....!!!*

,...ich hoffe niemanden pers. angegriffen zu haben,...den ich empfinde das jeder seine Meinung darlegen darf,...! 

*Sollte ich es trotzdem gemacht haben,..geht das nächste Getränk auf meine Rechnung,.....*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Morgen Herbi 

Natürlich darfst du deine Meinung schreiben und auch die Teppichaktion als Tip geben.
Soll jeder machen wie er denkt.


----------



## juergen-b (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

hallo herbi,

aber sicher gibst du auch zu, daß der begriff " TEPPICH" sehr weitgefasst ist und hier sicher enorme qualitätsunterschiede möglich sind.
weiter geht es mit dem nutzungs bzw. abnutzungsgrad, alter etc. denn in der regel kauft niemand neuen teppich, um ihn im boden zu versenken - also reden wir hier in der regel von doch schon leicht verhärteten produkten, deren beste zeit vorbei ist, die ihre möglichen weichmacheranteile schon vor jahren irgendwo verloren haben und in der regel auch nicht besonders anschmiegsam sind zum einsatz kommen ???

rein global bin ich der meinung, daß ich an stellen, an die ich später nicht oder nur noch mit sehr großem aufwand und unter erheblichem kosteneinsatz rankomme, versuche ein optimales material zu verbauen.

denn nur so vermindere ich mein risiko geld und arbeit nutzlos eingebracht zu haben.

unabhängig von dieser thematik - meißt besagt das wort garantie NUR den kostenlosen ersatz von irgendeinem produkt - den teils sehr erheblichen aufwand des austausches, trägt aber der käufer - nicht immer ist "geiz ist geil" wirklich geil


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Lieber Herbi,

niemand möchte Dich "in die Seile treiben", aber nicht jeder Tipp wird als das Nonplusultra akzeptiert, wenn es gegenteilige Meinungen/Erfahrungen gibt. Und das ist völlig unabhängig von der Person, die ihn gibt.

So gibt es sicherlich Teppiche unterschiedlichster Qualität und Materialien und - und das musst auch Du zugeben - nicht alle sind gleichermassen geeignet.

Und wenn Du Vlies aus Naturfasern empfiehlst... nun ist dies doch ein sehr weitgefasster Begriff. Manche Naturfasern sind überhaupt nicht verottungsfest. (Du weißt selbst, das unerfahrenen Teichbauern z.b. Kokosnetze für die Uferbefestigung verkauft werden, die nach zwei Jahren Algenfutter sind. Und Kokosfasern sind Naturfasern.)

Präzise Angaben vermeiden Zweifel.

Ansonsten


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Das Kann gut gehen muss es aber nicht.



Wer sich der Risiken bewusst ist und bereit ist darauf ein zu gehen, der soll von mir aus gerne Geld sparen. 

Geovliese ist einfach der Oberbegriff für alle Vliese, die im Bodenbereich eingesetzt werden, nicht nur unter Teichen usw. 
Bereits ein Posting aus dem Jahre 2004 hier im Forum empfiehlt Geovliese aus dem Straßenbau (vielleicht eine preiswertere Alternative?) https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4

Damit es noch mal deutlich wird was ich sagen wollte: Diese Vliese müssen nicht besser sein als ein ggf. verwendeter Teppich, aber sie können. Und Sie sind für die Verwendung im Boden getestet und zugelassen und erfüllen hinsichtlich Zersetzung, Schadstoffabgabe, Umweltschutz etc. eben die Ansprüche, die an so eine Unterlage gestellt werden garantiert. 

Naturfasern, wie z.B. Kokos, Baumwolle Hanf usw. können und werden zwar auch als Geovliese bzw. Geotextilien eingesetzt sind aber wohl eher für andere Zwecke geeignet (fehlende Dauehaftigkeit). 

Mit internetten Grüßen 
Wolf


----------



## Pammler (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: original Teichfolie oder Folie aus dem Baumarkt?*

Also mein senf dazu: Ich benutze alten Teppich als Poolunterage, es ist aber eine Chemiefaser in Schlinge gewebt, da ist es wurscht ob der Rücken bröselt.


----------

